# Free Guitar Lessons



## shawnhull123 (Dec 27, 2008)

hello. i just bought my first acoustic guitar. and i am wondering where i can get some free online lessons...if you know any sites off hand please reply...mainly i want to know the basics for now...but if u have a free site where i can download/ or view lessons for anything to teach me let me know. please and thank you


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Did you try Youtube? Tons of free lessons on there. Just search for "beginner guitar lessons".


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

http://justinguitar.com/


----------



## Shepody (Mar 8, 2008)

kat_ said:


> http://justinguitar.com/


Yup, that's what I was gonna suggest too. The beginner's course is quite decent. Once that is mastered, the more advanced courses are pretty good too.


----------

